# Martin XB-48 Bomber



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2015)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2015)

Another beautiful shot my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

American Aircraft Fan Club - Cesare Brizio - XB-48 pictures from GLMMAM

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

The Cockpit


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Tails Through Time: The Martin XB-48
*TECHNICAL NOTES:
Armament:* Designed for two .50-cal. machine guns in a
radar-controlled tail turret and up to 22,000 lbs. of bombs
(one 22,000-lb. "Grand Slam" or 14 1,000-lb. bombs
maximum loading)
*Engines:* Six Allison J35-A-5 axial flow turbojet engines of
4,000 lbs. thrust each maximum
*Maximum speed:* 495 mph

*Cruising speed:* 437 mph
*Range:* 2,500 miles with 8,000 lbs. of bombs
*Service ceiling:* 43,000 ft.
*Span:* 108 ft. 4 in.
*Length:* 85 ft. 8 in.
*Height: *26 ft. 6 in.
*Weight:* 102,600 lbs. (maximum takeoff weight)
*Crew: *Three (pilot, copilot-radio operator-gunner,
bombardier-navigator)
*Serial numbers:* 45-59585 and 45-59586


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Forensic Genealogy Book Contest Martin XB-48 Crew, O. Edwin 'Pat' Tibbs and E.R. 'Dutch' Gelvin, 1947


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Martin XB-48


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

same site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2019)

Brilliant!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 22, 2020)

Tom Wigley

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2020)

Glenn L. Martin with a model of XB-48 
American Aircraft Fan Club - Cesare Brizio - An address by Glenn L. Martin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 1, 2020)

In post #6 it looks like a Mauler has just become airborne in the background.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

